# Five best looking handguns



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I know this is very subjective, but I would like to start buying the top 5 most handsome production handguns available. I don't care whether they're semi's or revolvers.

I already own the ones I want. Now I would like to find the really good looking, good shooting ones (that I would shoot on a regular basis).

No safe queens or artistically engraved show pieces. Just the best looking guns I can find.

What are you opinions?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Best looking gun I have...

XD45 4"

Sorry it's so small in the picture...










JeffWard


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My five favorites:

.50 Desert Eagle
.44 Magnum Automag
Kimber Grand Raptor II .45
Colt Anaconda 6 " .44 
Colt Match Target Woodsman .22


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Best looking gun I have...
> 
> XD45 4"
> 
> ...


Better known as the smokin gun !!!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd add a 4" blued Colt Python, a Walther PPK, and the Browning HP.

BTW, even a glock would look good in JeffWard's picture, that's cheating...


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

MLB said:


> I'd add a 4" blued Colt Python, a Walther PPK, and the Browning HP.
> 
> BTW, even a glock would look good in JeffWard's picture, that's cheating...


There was a gun in Jeff's picture?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

H&K P7

Walther P38 and PPK.

Sig Sauer series.

Most Classic style 1911's.

Any GLOCK...:smt033


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Walther P99. That is all.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Based purely on aesthetics:

Blued/case-hardened Colt SAA
Blued 6" Colt Python
Blued 6" S&W Combat Magnum
Blued 6" S&W 1955 Target
P08 Luger

I don't think any of these are in current production, but all are common enough to find (with enough money).

I think most modern guns are ugly, even if they do look rather businesslike. I personally don't care a whit what any gun looks like, though.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Best looking gun I have...
> 
> XD45 4"
> 
> ...


She has a gun?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Best looking gun I have...
> 
> XD45 4"
> 
> ...


Hammina hammina hammina.... Nice catch, man! I'd love to have an XD that looks that good!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Based purely on aesthetics:
> 
> Blued/case-hardened Colt SAA
> Blued 6" Colt Python
> ...


Dang, Mike; you got 3-out-of-5 from my list, even though you got the Combat Magnum's barrel length "wrong". :mrgreen:
My list:

Colt Python .357, 6" blued
S&W Model 19 .357, 4" blued
Luger P08
Colt 1911A1 .45 ACP, 5" blued, with nicely figured grips
Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 magnum


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> ... you got the Combat Magnum's barrel length "wrong". :mrgreen: ...S&W Model 19 .357, 4" blued...


No, no, no, *DJ*, you have it all wrong! The 4" Combat Magnum has the ramp front sight, usually with the hideous red insert, which is quite obviously inferior in appearance to the sensual target-style Patridge available on the 6" revolver. Jeez.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

After giving this some thought here's my five that I like but I don't own all of them.
1.Colt Python 
2.Ruger Speed-Six
3.S&W J-frames
4.1911 Commanders
5.Colt SSA
:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> No, no, no, *DJ*, you have it all wrong! The 4" Combat Magnum has the ramp front sight, usually with the hideous red insert, which is quite obviously inferior in appearance to the sensual target-style Patridge available on the 6" revolver. Jeez.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Sensual? :smt107

We gotta get you back in-country for good, and soon! :mrgreen:

I'm with you on the red ramps, though. Blech. Plain ramp for me, please, although the flat-faced Patridge you prefer certainly gives a nice crisp sight picture (even though it looks like a hatchet in profile). :smt082


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

My XD don't look that good.. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my top would be:
Colt 38 super - nickel plated it is so beautiful
Blued/case-hardened Colt SAA "the legend"
Walther PPK "the legend II"
6" Colt Python Best 357 mag ever made
.50 Desert Eagle Gold and black grips


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

6-inch blued Colt Python
Browning Hi-Power
Luger P08
6-1/2-inch blued S&W Model 29
Colt 1903 hammerless .32 ACP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Walther P99. That is all.


Sho'nuff! :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Best looking gun I have...
> 
> XD45 4"
> 
> ...


Oh, Lord!!! I love that woman!!! Where is she?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Best looking gun I have...
> 
> XD45 4"
> 
> ...


Come on, why even respond to the question...this picture is better than any stupid answer, or any picture of any gun. Let's rate the photo. :smt023


----------

